# Just picked up this 1943  Seminole bicycle the other night,any info would be great!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 10, 2012)

So i picked this girls bike the other night which im not into to. But i have never seen that Seminole badge before. The badge says westfield mass on it so i guess Columbia made this bike. It came out of a 100 year old house and was just sitting in the basement. I took the bike home and i put air in the tires and i couldn't believe they still hold air in them. Well i have a pic before i cleaned it and then cleaned. The seat had not leather on it what so ever, so i had some laying around and for the first time ever i redid the seat. Does anybody now who makes the headlight on this thing? I put batteries in the tank and the horn works. Any information on this bike would be great and the the year as well. The serial number is on the bike G11 E149696 . I just looked up the year for this bike and turns out to be 1943 model.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2012)

Bike is Westfield built, Columbia was their main brand.  Find the serial number on the bottom of the crank hangar & post it here or go to Mr. Columbia's website at the following URL to date it.  Probably late 30's.

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

The bike is a super nice girls bike so congrats on finding a great bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 10, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Bike is Westfield built, Columbia was their main brand.  Find the serial number on the bottom of the crank hangar & post it here or go to Mr. Columbia's website at the following URL to date it.  Probably late 30's.
> 
> http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html
> 
> ...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks to me like the forks may have a little curve in then.Great job on the clean up.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 10, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Looks to me like the forks may have a little curve in then.Great job on the clean up.




Hi thought the same thing but its the front fender, needs a bit tweaking on it . oh i found a horn for your bike, if i go to the show on sunday ill bring along with me for you.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 10, 2012)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Hi thought the same thing but its the front fender, needs a bit tweaking on it . oh i found a horn for your bike, if i go to the show on sunday ill bring along with me for you.




Great,Are you taking any bikes to the show.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 10, 2012)

I might bring 2 bikes that i got to sell . The elgins. I see you must have sold the shelby good for you if you did. Are you bringing any bikes??


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 10, 2012)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I might bring 2 bikes that i got to sell . The elgins. I see you must have sold the shelby good for you if you did. Are you bringing any bikes??



Not sure yet if i drive the van i will.Yes i sold the shelby waiting till friday to ship it.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,

the bike's probably long gone, but E149696 / G11 was made at the end (Nov-Dec) of 1940.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 28, 2016)

@Freqman1 would make a nice mate for yours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> @Freqman1 would make a nice mate for yours.




Due to space limitations I am no longer collecting 'mates'. In fact I have a few that I'm going to get rid of. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Due to space limitations I am no longer collecting 'mates'. In fact I have a few that I'm going to get rid of. V/r Shawn



...can a man have too many mates?
pile 'em up higher....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...can a man have too many mates?




Not as long as they don't know about each other! V/r Shawn


----------

